# Looking for a digital camera



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'm after a reasonably priced point and shoot. What are my options? Don't mind second hand as it'll be mainly for detailing shots and randomness. Point and shoot will be fine I think.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

What's your budget Spoony? It will help people with their recommendations.


----------



## zed3 (Dec 24, 2007)

check out fuji's own website for reconditioned cameras
https://secure.fujifilm.co.uk/shop/consumer/digital/


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Shiny said:


> What's your budget Spoony? It will help people with their recommendations.


Budget isn't REALLY constrained the more I spend on the camera the less I spend on detailing. However ideally no more than 75-90

Edit then again I'm not sure this buys me much of a camera?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

How about these?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SONY-DSC-S930...Cameras_DigitalCameras_JN?hash=item518d982b1c


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Spoony said:


> How about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SONY-DSC-S930...Cameras_DigitalCameras_JN?hash=item518d982b1c


Funnily enough I was just about to say one of those, as I've just got one myself. Haven't tried it properly yet so can't comment on the picture quality.

The only down side is the batteries aren't rechargable as standard, but I got it as a cheap camera to get me started.

I'll be giving it a thrashing at Ultimate Dubs this Sunday, so I will let you know then.


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

these are good camera's.

Pentax Optio W80 Digital Camera - Gun Metal Grey 2.5: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo

Sorry it;s a little over budget


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

If you want a good point and shoot go for this Canon A1100 IS @ £99
I've got one of these and have made very good pictures, Canon P&S camera's are generally the best, the auto mode is good for 95% of pictures. Colours are good and the image stabilization is easily worth going over your budget to £99.99, it also has a fantastic auto focus macro ability. I'd recommend for anyone needing a low end compact.
Here's a few of my best shots with it.


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

I know its a bit over your budget, but I think 'bridge' camera is an awesome choice, a lot of good photographers use these as just every day camera's, my old man has just bought one and having had a go i would say they are well worth it!

http://www.parkcameras.com/12636/Panasonic-Lumix-DMC-FZ38-Black.html


----------

